# Recirculation



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I have an 08 2.5L SL Altima and my problem is air recirculation.

inside recirculation only works when the A/C is on and... when the fan is completely off.

It will not work when heat is on without A/C. 

On my 06 Pathfinder, I can use recirculation @ any time, just don't understand why the Altima is picky when air recirculation is used.

Is this a programming that needs to be done? If so, how is it done?


----------

